

Sony Pictures reportedly breached, ‘over 1 million accounts’ compromised - lotusleaf1987
http://thisismynext.com/2011/06/02/sony-pictures-security-breach-lulzsec/

======
codabrink
I wonder if in any way Sony regrets suing those who created the PS3 hack after
all of this. I know I would. These hacks have cost Sony more money and done
more damage than the PS3 hack ever could have dreamed of doing.

